# felt f95 advice



## Cashmoney11o9 (Jan 19, 2010)

hi im thinking of purchasing a new felt f95 (orange) road bike to replace my trek pilot 1.2 which was stolen last week. i know the felt has a more aggressive racing position and im just curious to hear and experienced riders opinions on this model for a beginner like myself. 
this will be my second road bike and im on a tight budget because i go to school and only work part time. i want a new bike asap so i will not be couch ridden ahhh!!!! please help me with deciding on this bike or any others in this price range.
p.s. i like the felt because of the tiagra rear derailur in this price range thats rare and i know nothing about the microshifters other than they seem to feel solid and shift well any opinions here would be greatly appreciated thankyou -jeremy


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

The F95 is a great starter bike but like you will hear from others soon, fit is the most important thing. I used to have an F85- which is the same as the F95 but with 105/Ultegra components. It was one of the best bikes I've ever owned. Since it is an F-Series, it does have the more aggressive geometry but that doesn't real mean squat. Companies market bikes in ways that make you need this one or that one. A compact geometry may be easier to fit more people on but the traditional geomaetry of the F95 starts to look a bit special since you have to get a particular size and that is a a somewhat personalized thing. I love Felt and I own two of them but I think that you should look at what the market has to offer. Great looking, high-quality bikes can be found anywhere from nearly every bike company. Coming from a Trek 1.2 to an F95 is a big difference. Maybe a Felt Z-Series would be better for you, maybe not. Giant, Specialized, Fuji, etc. all offer good quality bikes so keep looking and buy the one that fits you. BTW, Microshifters aren't all that great. In fact, my understanding is that they suck. I've never used them but I have heard some pretty bad stuff about them. I know Fuji did away with them and even upgraded customers to Shimano Sora because of the complaints about Microshifters.


----------



## Cashmoney11o9 (Jan 19, 2010)

wow good to know about those micro shifters i knew my doubts might have been correct. and thankyou for all of your advice ive been looking around a little bit and ive narrowed it down to the trek 1.5 and still really like the felt i think i may go with the felt and a few months down the line upgrade the derailurs and shifters if i get into heavier riding. right now im jus a college student/weekend warrior trying to stay in good shape lol. ill let you knw how it turns out have a good one and thanx again for the reply.
-jeremy


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

terbennett said:


> The F95 is a great starter bike but like you will hear from others soon, fit is the most important thing. I used to have an F85- which is the same as the F95 but with 105/Ultegra components. It was one of the best bikes I've ever owned. Since it is an F-Series, it does have the more aggressive geometry but that doesn't real mean squat. Companies market bikes in ways that make you need this one or that one. A compact geometry may be easier to fit more people on but the traditional geomaetry of the F95 starts to look a bit special since you have to get a particular size and that is a a somewhat personalized thing. I love Felt and I own two of them but I think that you should look at what the market has to offer. Great looking, high-quality bikes can be found anywhere from nearly every bike company. Coming from a Trek 1.2 to an F95 is a big difference. Maybe a Felt Z-Series would be better for you, maybe not. Giant, Specialized, Fuji, etc. all offer good quality bikes so keep looking and buy the one that fits you. BTW, Microshifters aren't all that great. In fact, my understanding is that they suck. I've never used them but I have heard some pretty bad stuff about them. I know Fuji did away with them and even upgraded customers to Shimano Sora because of the complaints about Microshifters.


The Fuji shifters are a different model than what was used on the Felt F95. The development of these shifters has been a long project with both Felt and micro.shift with two years of development and testing. Shop for the best fit, but don't be put off by the shifters used on the F95 - they are not the same as the ones that troubled the Fuji.

-SD


----------

